# Backdoor into Digi



## -AG- (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a way to get into the digi system. Would anyone here who has done this before share a little info and point me in the right direction? Are there any basemaps floating around? I found some information searching digi map, but it is not what I want. I would like to be able to rewrite the whole system.
I am going to have access to a lot of time on a dyno this spring and would love to be able to get in there and see what I could turn out. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

use the front door?


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

some people know but to let someone know could ruin business so its something your just gonna probably have to go into blindly.


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.mcumall.com/comersu...x.asp
The chip type used in Digifant is B5760,Intel	27C256,DIL 28 hope this helps. Happy software reverse enginering.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Obi-Lan)*

Away from my computer for a few days, but I'm at my buddies house under his name, I am the OP.
Appreciate the replys, that's some good soup. I do understand that there will be alot of people unwilling to give up trade secrets. For 16 years it has always been CIS, but there are now 6 cars between me and the friend who I am posting under that will benefit from this, so I am pretty excited about figuring it out.
Are you able to access the digi box through the 2 diagnostic cables under the shift boot that have done nothing for me so far (there was a Baum purchased just for the Rados, imagine the dismay when it finally got to the shop), possibly ready made cables to gain access, or is my best bet to make my own cable to plug into the digi box?
On a side note, I am walking out the door for a 70 mile drive through some sweet mtn roads to a thumpin superbowl party and a yard full of VWs


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Type 53)*


_Quote »_Are you able to access the digi box through the 2 diagnostic cables under the shift boot that have done nothing for me so far (there was a Baum purchased just for the Rados, imagine the dismay when it finally got to the shop), possibly ready made cables to gain access, or is my best bet to make my own cable to plug into the digi box?

They are used only for ABS and the auto transmission, if you trace the wiring you will see that they don't go to the engines ECM. The Digi 1 doesn't support code flashing so you will need to access this feature directly at the ECM connect as it is not wired to the car. This is something that was posted on the CCC which may help in some way... http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=9743 Post back whatever you find to keep this updated, most people seem to suck up information and then hide whatever they find so please don't be that guy.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Backdoor into Digi (-AG-)*

im with you on this. i've been looking into the same topic for a while now. sometime this week when i get a chance im going to take all my chips and rip them all down into BIN files. if your interested in getting them throw me a PM and i'll point you to where i'll be hosting them. 
look into the program called tunerproRT. its not just for domestic vehicles, its can be used on virtually anything. its a really cool program. download the full version, it just has a little nag screen at the begining.
heres the link to that http://tunerpro.markmansur.com/
i found some info here- http://www.chiptuners.org join the forum and search digifant
and here- http://www.checksumm.com/chipt....html
my G60 turbo GTI needs a better tune than the current one that in it. its a custom tune from a company im not going to mention.
hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 5:26 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been looking into this for a long time.... i stumbled across this little program 
http://www.pcmx.net/pcmx/
Of note is that they have a G60 definitions file available which you can download
http://www.pcmx.net/pcmx/dl/G60.zip
I've not really had a chance to have a good look but if you open that g60 definitions file in note pad i *think* i tells you the locations of all the info you need to know.
Someone who knows a little more about it would soon tell us if that is the case.
I've been tempted to spend the $150 and give the program a go.
Keep me in the loop on this and let me know if this is any use.......


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Backdoor into Digi (DUBcrazy8392)*

TunerPro will do you no good unless you create a template (i.e. reverse engineer the chip). If you plan on creating a template, then all the power to you!!
Also the 29c256 is an EEPROM chip which works in the Digi ECU and it electronically erasable (unlike the stock ones with are UV erasable or not at all).
Also, some old computer graphics cards etc have the 27c256 chips with the erasable window (providing you have a UV light capable of erasing it). I have used them with success using the UV sterilizer light from my salt fish tank







.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Obi-Lan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obi-Lan* »_http://www.mcumall.com/comersu...x.asp 

FWIW, this is the Company's burner that I use/used. Here is the exact one that I have: http://www.mcumall.com/comersu...=3199


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I have a moates burn1 and an intronix pocket programmer 2. the maotes is cheap as hell, and you can use the SST27sf512 chip too. i have used them when i made back ups of my chips. 
heres the moates USB burner. its 85.00. http://www.moates.net/
heres the intronics burner too. mines an older parallel ver though. http://secure.transtronics.com...d/621

and you can find the SST27sf512 chips on ebay. their cheap as hell.
look through both the moates site and the intronics site there all kinds of neat tools. also on the moates site check out the ostrich 2.0 chip emulator.
i'll have some BIN files up shortly. you'll have to contact me where to d/l them at.


----------



## audi2point8kid (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_I have a moates burn1 and an intronix pocket programmer 2. the maotes is cheap as hell, and you can use the SST27sf512 chip too. i have used them when i made back ups of my chips. 
heres the moates USB burner. its 85.00. http://www.moates.net/
heres the intronics burner too. mines an older parallel ver though. http://secure.transtronics.com...d/621

and you can find the SST27sf512 chips on ebay. their cheap as hell.
look through both the moates site and the intronics site there all kinds of neat tools. also on the moates site check out the ostrich 2.0 chip emulator.
i'll have some BIN files up shortly. you'll have to contact me where to d/l them at.

If you need SST chips.. PM me. i may be able to help you out.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (audi2point8kid)*

i dont know if you guys have any knowledge of telneting to a BBS site but i have an aftermarket BIN file posted up there. im doing it this way so i can keep track of who downloads the aftermarket files in case some company comes after me for giving away their chips for free. anyway, im running old skool renegade BBS, to access the site you have use hyper terminal on your start. 
start-programs-accessories-communications-hyper terminal.
put in the boards name which is DIGITECH BBS. say OK
next where it says connect using select TCP/IP (WINSOCK).
in the host address bar input DIGITECH.SERVEBEER.COM and tell it OK.
LOGIN to the board as NEW in the LOGIN prompt and fill out everything.
when you get to the part about a message to the sysop which is me tell me why your here. 
i have to validate each new user, so once you fill everything out have a look around and get used to using the board. once i validate you, you will have access to the files. i know its a pain to get them but i want to keep track of who gets these files incase someone gets mad at me for giving them away. if you have any questions about using the board to access the files feel free to PM me on here or message me on the board by pressing the C key than the N key at the main menu to leave me a message. or if im home you can chat with me on there. i forgot, when your finished typing a message press ENTER to a clear line than press / than S. thats how you save the message.
_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:49 AM 2-4-2009_


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 4:07 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*








^ OldSkool


----------



## -AG- (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Wow, this has quickly gotten way over my head. Glad there are some ideas being shared here. Was hoping to be able to do this before my current project is completed, that is not going to happen. I have a guy that will be able to shed some light on this for me, but he is not free. Anyone have suggestions for some literature that will give me a good base fundamental knowledge to get me started on this endeavor? I _will_ figure this out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (-AG-)*

i did some research and some talking with my buddy that owns the local Japanese tuning shop and he's all about what we're doing here. he tunes honda/acura with crome and hondata. and nissan with nistune. i'll have tons of dyno time if we can get something rolling with this project. also i talked with him about the ostrich2.0 and he said it will definitely help in reverse engineering digi. he doesnt own one yet but he has some experience with one and it helped him on his way in custom tuning SR20DET and CA18DET engines in the same manor im trying to approach. 
this is a quote from moates support site on the ostrich 2.0 chip emulator.

_Quote, originally posted by *Obi-Lan* »_The chip type used in Digifant is B5760,Intel 27C256,DIL 28 hope this helps. Happy software reverse enginering. 

anyhow i looked into Jezza60's program PCMexplorer which is roughly the same as tunerproRT but cost 150.00. but the PCMexplorer guys have done alot of the math for us buy offering their G60 definition for free. but honestly i would rather buddy up 25.00 more bux and buy thr ostrich, trace out the maps myself on my friends dynojet and use tunerproRT. with tunerproRT you can also do the BIN stacking on the 512 chip to run 2 programs which is execellent. cuz i plan on buying a 2TIMER as well so i can have a street program and a race fuel and or high boost program at the flip of a switch. i hope this giant pile of info helps everyone out. also i still have BIN files hosted on my BBS site, dont be afraid of it. its really simple to use and im not going to give away any of your into that you put in when you log in as a NEW user at first. if you need help with logging into the BBS and getting into the files message me on here or on AIM at VWnut8392 and i'll walk you through it. if i dont repily im most likely not around and i suck at putting up away messages. come on guys we can do this, im tired of going to my buddys shop and watching him use <CROME> to custom tune honda/acura products with ease in such a short period of time. sorry i rambled on for so long but ehhh thats all i have to offer at the moment. enjoy everyone and i hope this sparks some ideas and inspiration on this project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh and my BBS runs 24/7 so log in any time.



_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 8:33 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

Alan, Richard,
I can port the PCMX address file over to TunerPro RT no problemo. Also, Gunnar at chiptuner has a very large collaborative effort on the G60 ROM, which DUBcrazy mentioned. I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.
As far as digging deep enough into get some sort of datalogging protocol going I dunno about; I'm covered up with all sorts of projects. But I've been *needing* to script something up so I can log setups w/o datastreams via one of the loggers I have laying around. You can borrow some of my NI gear, or I can set things up to use a cheapo Data-Q DI-194RS ($25 four channel logger).
Richard, you ******, I don't have your phone number anymore so drop by the shop. This week is crazy but next week is prime if you want to strap a car to the rollers and see what we can figure out. I'm down.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*









I knew that you could figure something out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll definitely be bringing something by to strap-on.........








you know what i mean


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_ i did some research and some talking with my buddy that owns the local Japanese tuning shop and he's all about what we're doing here. he tunes honda/acura with crome and hondata. and nissan with nistune. 

those have absolutely nothing in common with what is being discussed here. those have more in common with lemmiwinks.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (Type 53)*










Some of the tables are in raw hex - which is okay, most are the sort you don't need to touch like dwell - but I can lock them down with razor accuracy in a couple minutes with a scope. It's kind of cheating, I guess, but I get tired of bitbanging even on something as simple as a 16Kbit program for a commonplace and well documented 68HC11.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
those have absolutely nothing in common with what is being discussed here. those have more in common with lemmiwinks.


Please don't spread misinformation, even if it is accidental because you don't know what you are talking about. Lemmiwinks is a cruddy software piggyback compared to a fully reverse engineered OEM ECU that has the capabilities of a full standalone. Some of the Honda software offerings has better logging speeds than the high end standalones, and it is better than 80% of the standalones on the market.
Here, Lemmiwinks:









Some Honda garbage, seen one seen 'em all since they all feature 97% stock code and therefore structure:


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

Also, NisTune:








Obviously all of this stuff is more in line with what's being done with the G60 ECU in Tunerpro.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (J. Davis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Davis* »_
Please don't spread misinformation, even if it is accidental because you don't know what you are talking about. Lemmiwinks is a cruddy software piggyback compared to a fully reverse engineered OEM ECU that has the capabilities of a full standalone. Some of the Honda software offerings has better logging speeds than the high end standalones, and it is better than 80% of the standalones on the market.


you obviously missed my point. you can easily tune tables with hondata/chrome/uberdata/etc, this is not the case with the G60, and its never going to be the case. Lemmiwinks is a crude system, but its more robust then you're ever going to get with Digi.
strangely. i was cleaning out my hard drive yesterday, and i deleted the binary files of every Digi chip type that was ever made.


----------



## audi2point8kid (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (J. Davis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Davis* »_Alan, Richard,
I can port the PCMX address file over to TunerPro RT no problemo. Also, Gunnar at chiptuner has a very large collaborative effort on the G60 ROM, which DUBcrazy mentioned. I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.
As far as digging deep enough into get some sort of datalogging protocol going I dunno about; I'm covered up with all sorts of projects. But I've been *needing* to script something up so I can log setups w/o datastreams via one of the loggers I have laying around. You can borrow some of my NI gear, or I can set things up to use a cheapo Data-Q DI-194RS ($25 four channel logger).
Richard, you ******, I don't have your phone number anymore so drop by the shop. This week is crazy but next week is prime if you want to strap a car to the rollers and see what we can figure out. I'm down.

J. Davis.. coming over from HMT? didn't think i'd see the day.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you obviously missed my point. you can easily tune tables with hondata/chrome/uberdata/etc, this is not the case with the G60, and its never going to be the case

I fail to see how it's not going to be that easy. Care to spit me a detailed technical reason as to why not? Because from where I'm sitting I am pretty sure you don't know what you're talking about. 
It's a plain jane 68HC11, probably THE most supported micro sans the 8051/2, although all the cool kids play with PICs and AVRs these days. I have all the Motorola literature in hardcopy, I have a better electronics bench than any car guy I know of within 5 hours, and we used 68HC11's more than anything when I went through school, and while I sold the Motorola 68HC11 development kit a while back I still have the 68HC05 dev kit and use it for piddly stuff.
Like I was telling DUBcrazy last night, I'm not a VW guy so I'll probably get burned out on the project at some point - I expect 1.5 days hands on and my ADHD will make me float back to whatever I latch onto next. But that should be enough to hash out real world charge times for coil dwell, attach temp figures to IAT and ECT corrections, and figure out what two or three of the four ISV tables actually do. You know, basic functionality that clowns a software AFC like Lemmiwinks.


_Quote, originally posted by *audi2point8kid* »_
J. Davis.. coming over from HMT? didn't think i'd see the day.

I can't remember what my password is from my OG Joseph Davis account, surf the member logs I've been here since '01-'02 I just don't post much.
Type 53 is my boy from back in the day, he sets up the suspension for all the racecars we can field. 


_Modified by J. Davis at 8:31 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

So would it be beneficial for AG and i to pick up a 68HC11 development kit, or will the 68HC05 suffice? We very much appreciate the time you have already put into this, and the next track set-up is definitely on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanx for the credibility points as well, on here i'm a nobody










_Modified by Type 53 at 12:11 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (Type 53)*

Dont bother, everything we need to know comes from your existing hardware/firmware combo. Most people don't get them, and when they do they get them on eBay when they are five years old and sell for 1/10th what Motorola sold them for. 
I might be able to do a small amount of the work on a bench, if you've got some spare ECUs. Apparently I get to script up a hardware trace for the Ostrich, in theory it supports it but no one's used it in the real world so I get to beat my head against the whole ordeal and make it work. 









As of right now I'm ready to play with a car... but it's probably a waste of time. Sadly, as you can see from the above picture, your Digi box has very limited functionality, it would probably be better to look into $5000 engine management systems, or even better carbs. Further I suspect TBT-Synchro is 100% right and I'll never be able to plug my gear in place of your 27C256 EPROM just like I can with every other 27C256 on the face of the planet because somehow the intrinsic nature of CMOS PROMs alters when installed into a Digifant I system.


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

You are right Joseph







- nice work!


_Modified by starrd at 10:57 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (starrd)*

I recognize you from various places, sir, I think I've read some of your posts on this subject in the past four days.
I've been tuning professionally and doing beta testing for friends/companies for years, but never had time to do a full reverse engineering effort until recently. This project looked like a *great* way to bring my disparate skillset to the table and sew it all up into one package before I go off and do one cold, entirely on my own.


----------



## xenocron (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Make sure you self medicate or get a good prescription of Ritalin or something close...we dont want to see you back on HMT "dumbing down" that bald head of yours.

_Quote, originally posted by *J. Davis* »_I've been tuning professionally and doing beta testing for friends/companies for years, but never had time to do a full reverse engineering effort until recently. This project looked like a *great* way to bring my disparate skillset to the table and sew it all up into one package before I go off and do one cold, entirely on my own.


----------



## girth brooks (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (xenocron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenocron* »_Make sure you self medicate or get a good prescription of Ritalin or something close...we dont want to see you back on HMT "dumbing down" that bald head of yours.


j.h. christ approves this message


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (J. Davis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Davis* »_...
As of right now I'm ready to play with a car... but it's probably a waste of time. Sadly, as you can see from the above picture, your Digi box has very limited functionality, it would probably be better to look into $5000 engine management systems, or even better carbs. Further I suspect TBT-Synchro is 100% right and I'll never be able to plug my gear in place of your 27C256 EPROM just like I can with every other 27C256 on the face of the planet because somehow the intrinsic nature of CMOS PROMs alters when installed into a Digifant I system.









It appears that you have made quite a bit of progress in a short time. I am not sure why you are ready to throw in the towel. 
If your goals were to try and completely Crack Digi and be able to log blocks and manipulate every aspect of the ECU, then yea, don't "think" it will ever happen, but if your goal is to create a tunerPro XDF to be able to change Fuel, Ign Pams etc, then it looks like you are well on your way.
I am no expert on the subject hacking ECUs, in fact, I couldn't be further from it. However, I have done quite a bit of standalone tuning including using TunerPro on MEFI.
From your pics above it looks like you found:
Ign Map @ $4000 (16x16)
Fuel Map @ $4100 (16x16)
Ign Advance in Deg = dec * (-0.35) + 73.5

Also, it may help if you understood how Digi itself works (outside of the ECU in regards to the engine). i.e. ISV, WOT, Idle switch, closed loop etc. There is a basic factory whitepaper that I had on this at one point.
If I hadn't switched to standalone a couple of years back, I might have more of an interest in an effort to do this, but my learning curve would be very steep.
Also, If I were going to start with a base program, I would start with the VWMS Ralleye G60 Chip. From what I was lead to believe, this chip had some advanced logic for closed loop and was the basic for the No-Lag SNS chips. I could be wrong, but that is what I heard over the years.
Shawn


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
It appears that you have made quite a bit of progress in a short time. I am not sure why you are ready to throw in the towel. 

Ok.


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_If your goals were to try and completely Crack Digi and be able to log blocks and manipulate every aspect of the ECU, then yea, don't "think" it will ever happen

Funny, I distinctly remember being able to poll the 68HC11 via telnet to obtain the status of various memory locations. If it requires an adapter circuit to accomplish, uhm, yeah they all do. You don't communicate with micros via smoke signals or sign language or talking to it softly in a low tone of voice, although by a complex enough rig I could probably set it up so you can use text messaging.


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_I am no expert on the subject hacking ECUs, in fact, I couldn't be further from it. However, I have done quite a bit of standalone tuning including using TunerPro on MEFI.
From your pics above it looks like you found:
Ign Map @ $4000 (16x16)
Fuel Map @ $4100 (16x16)
Ign Advance in Deg = dec * (-0.35) + 73.5

Actually, Ignition in BTDC has a factor of -0.351563. You can figure out the correct offset if you care that much, it's in the ROM. Further, it's apparent I found a whole lot more. Basic fuel and ignition tables are basic.


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Also, it may help if you understood how Digi itself works (outside of the ECU in regards to the engine). i.e. ISV, WOT, Idle switch, closed loop etc. There is a basic factory whitepaper that I had on this at one point.
 
You mean I can't master Digi by whipping out a Ouija board? Prayers to baby jesus to illumine my path with divinely inspired knowledge?
It's a pretty simple system, I figured I'd learn it empirically on a bench while getting totally soused on Montego Bay light rum. Uhm, less that 25 pins and no timing sync signal means an engine sim consists of three pots, two switches, one power, one ground, and a freq divider so I can run the damn thing off of the 1kHz cal signal on my scope. I'd use a signal gen, but I either smashed it with hammers or lost it in a freak boating accident, I forget.

_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Also, If I were going to start with a base program, I would start with the VWMS Ralleye G60 Chip. From what I was lead to believe, this chip had some advanced logic for closed loop and was the basic for the No-Lag SNS chips. I could be wrong, but that is what I heard over the years.

Closed loop is not a concern for anything performance related, as long as it isn't happening when producing power.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Also,


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Mmmm...progress and rum







today is a good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Man this thread makes me love the VW scene even more. 
My wife might say, "you guys can't remember to put the toilet seat down, or to feed the cat, but you could learn re-program Deep Blue if you thought you could make 5 more hp."
I'm a little confused here though, is the ultimate goal to make a Digi 1 system that you can hook up to your laptop, and change tuning yourself? A home tuner as friendly as Chrome or Hondata?


----------



## dvst8rcbr (May 24, 2005)

*JD*

This should be linked to the SEM & FI forums. JD you bald bastard this almost makes me want to get into vw's again.

_EDIT: I never was into VW's just diesel, and at the time vw's were the only viable diesel to my financial situation. None the less I am still enjoying this thread._ 


_Modified by dvst8rcbr at 9:58 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## girth brooks (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: JD (dvst8rcbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvst8rcbr* »_This should be linked to the SEM & FI forums. JD you balled bastard this almost makes me want to get into vw's again.

smack levi when you see him again for me, would you? no reason, just because he needs to be reminded of his place in the racial hierarchy.
for the rest of you people saying "you can't do it", etc.... please continue to do so. you're only going to motivate this self centered ass into making bigger and better breakthroughs, of which i will eventually benefit. also, if you don't know anything for certain, except for what you've heard from your t00ning friends, i suggest you keep your comments to yourself, lest you end up like the cannon fodder in this thread already.
/brownnosing


----------



## dvst8rcbr (May 24, 2005)

*Re: JD (i_rock_stock)*

Well you live as close to Levi as I do now, so it probably won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## sewell94 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (xenocron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenocron* »_Make sure you self medicate or get a good prescription of Ritalin or something close...we dont want to see you back on HMT "dumbing down" that bald head of yours.


hes working on the bald head, i sent him some rogaine








nice work JD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sewell94 at 11:57 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (sewell94)*

man i've been so swapmed with work i havn't been watching, but wow mad progress. i need to dig my goods back out and catch up. great work. keep it up!!!!


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (jezzag60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jezzag60* »_I've been looking into this for a long time.... i stumbled across this little program 
http://www.pcmx.net/pcmx/
Of note is that they have a G60 definitions file available which you can download
http://www.pcmx.net/pcmx/dl/G60.zip
I've not really had a chance to have a good look but if you open that g60 definitions file in note pad i *think* i tells you the locations of all the info you need to know.
Someone who knows a little more about it would soon tell us if that is the case.
I've been tempted to spend the $150 and give the program a go.
Keep me in the loop on this and let me know if this is any use.......

I purchased PCMX years ago, when it was first released, for use on my XR4Ti. At the time, it was one of the better programs, but now development has pretty much stopped on it, and there are better programs available that can do real time tuning and tracing.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Good work thus far. I started working on a definition file for the OBD1 ABA ECU before I just got lazy and put standalone on everything I was working on at the time. I might finish someday, or I might not. It's tough keeping motivated working on projects like this when you may not directly benefit from their completion.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I ended up with easier and cheaper solution:








Also planning to make things better with wideband o2 and TPS sensor. Also VR sensor and wasted spark has been in mind but maybe I do them during next winter.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Question for everyone.
So, it should be fairly straightforward to do away with the existing code flashing protocol, which uses the MCU's SCI (Serial Communications Interface), and replacing it with a normal serial interface. That way a run of the mill TTL<-->Serial or TTL<-->USB cable can be used to communicate with a laptop and poll the microcontroller for nifty things like datalogging RPM, MAP, IAT, ECT, etc values. 
On one hand this wipes the factory diagnostic protocol, but it gives a feature rich datastream. From where I sit it's very simple for me to look at a datastream and immediately see what's wrong, but I understand not everyone wanting to get into this and learn "knows" what to look for. Would it be a feature I should move towards? Because I can just as easily support a $25 Data-Q four channel logger that you wire in (to the car, or to the ECU, etc) which would lend itself to the hands-on visual types who aren't fully comfortable with numbers on a screen.


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Good work thus far. I started working on a definition file for the OBD1 ABA ECU before I just got lazy and put standalone on everything I was working on at the time. I might finish someday, or I might not. It's tough keeping motivated working on projects like this when you may not directly benefit from their completion.

Kick me the info, I'll do it up. Type 53 and AG have a mini junkyard and 5-6 running cars, and what they don't have they can call up a local VWer and tell them to drop off their car and drive something else for a week. The tuning business is a feast or famine type affair, I go two weeks without tuning anything and then do two cars a day for a 7 day week. Being a geek having something like this to screw with keeps me from jumping off a bridge to end the boredom.
If you want to share your info with me, I can share with the world or just share with you. I can play either game.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Speaking for myself, i like the idea of the rich datastream-seems completly logical to me, but thats just my 2 cents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Type 53 at 5:37 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Type 53)*

I would say, whatever is easier for you.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (sdezego)*

External logger support/Data-Q DI-194RS = easiest.
VAG-COM = half duplex transfer; one way at a time transfer since it shares a single transmission line, slow.
Reinstate a proper SCI bus = full duplex transfer. Twice as fast as VAG-COM, maybe a little more, probably a little easier for e as well.

The geek in me wants a true serial connection. None of the "new" solutions would cost more than $30-32 shipped to the door, and while I've heard a strong argument for retaining K-line for VAG-COM use it would result in the poorest logging.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Seems to me the DI-194RS is the most viable solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but hell what do i know....as its not bolted to the suspension


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Type 53)*

j. davis you rule!!!! i cant wait to see if your going to release the XDF file for tunerpro. my car is down now so i cant mess with anything at the moment, so i've been looking at DIGI 2 and my beater car. i serously hope you let out the BIN and the XDF for digi 1. i wanna mess with it so bad once i get my car back together.


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I got sidetracked for a couple days by my home forum being sold to a Nigerian Scammer, and babysitting a car at a track event yesterday.
I loaded up the G60 ROM into Ida Pro the other day and did a partial dasm + set up the data tables. I plan on spending a couple hours commenting the code tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Good work thus far. I started working on a definition file for the OBD1 ABA ECU before I just got lazy and put standalone on everything I was working on at the time. I might finish someday, or I might not. It's tough keeping motivated working on projects like this when you may not directly benefit from their completion.

I'd be interested in this as well. I've done the Megasquirt thing, and while it's a great option, I think a programable OBD1 ABA ECU swap would be much better for a lot of people.
I started a disassembly, but lost interest over the winter since I had no motivation to start my ABA swap into my Rabbit. Now that it's starting to warm up, I'll probably start looking into it again.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

I'd be willing to contribute a bit to this, I have a few bins from OBD1 cars that could be helpful. I also have a bench sim setup for the OBD1 ABA that just needs another 60-2 crank sensor wheel to get up and running.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Any updates on this?


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Any updates on this?

Yeah, I got to the point I needed a test vehicle and both -AG- and Type 53 have left me hanging. I've also been super busy with my own stuff, but if you remind me sometime Monday I'll kick Type 53 in the shin over it when he rolls into work.
Since you guys go in their e-circle, if you see them posting here on the 'tex bust their onions about this. I know -AG- has needed a decent turbo and not much else for a hot minute now.


_Modified by J. Davis at 8:42 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## cookvwgli (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

this is a BIG intrest of mine cause ive always wanted to run digi 1 on an aircooled VW motor. i have a lot of time with messin with digi 1, and have been really wanting to get it to work on a type 4 motor (late vw bus motors came stock at 1.7, 1.8, 2.0 cc's), and i have a 2.0 motor i wanna turbo using digi 1! everyone says i cant do it, but i think i can! i know mega squirt would be the path most would take, and i still might, but i still wanna use O.E. vw injection. so what your doing, i feel will bring NEW life to the digi1. mad props!


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*

Kick me in the shin huh? I will surely bring one of the Corrados up very soon, and then we can listen to Jason bitch&moan over the amount of cars in the lot








But seriously we need to get this done for the greater good of.....................................................................ME


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

Anybody tell me what is adres last map?? File with one spark map. I found 58 maps but I`m not sure it`s all


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (tom-k)*

Is your last table at $7FB0?


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

yes. Could you tell me how many maps are into file??


_Modified by tom-k at 2:44 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Realistically there are only a few maps that would EVER need touching anyway. Who cares about ISV boost cut vs. MAP/Knock/etc. You need to tune the fuel map, timing map, rev limiter, and possibly RPM scalar if you want to bump the limiter up and not max out the current map. There are a ton of 1x16 maps, and a few other ones that don't have any useful information in them because no one has ever taken the time to do any data tracing. All anyone needs is a TunerPro XDF file for digi-1, and a stock .bin.







.


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_and a few other ones that don't have any useful information in them because no one has ever taken the time to do any data tracing.

Not entirely true - I have found data tracing doesn't work well because of the port replacement unit - at least that is my theory with my Ostrich2


_Modified by starrd at 5:42 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

" Who cares about ISV boost cut vs. MAP/Knock/etc. You need to tune the fuel map, timing map, rev limiter, and possibly RPM scalar if you want to bump the limiter up and not max out the current map"
I need other maps because I`ve engine with bost above 1bar (Eaton 64) so I must change MAP sensor and some maps beside fuel/spark main map, rev limit and RPM scalar


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

To be brutally honest, going to the extent of changing the MAP sensor on the board is not worth it. Months of work with custom tunes on digi-1 could be cut back to a week's worth of work installing and tuning a standalone engine management. The only benefit to working with digi-1 is that the cold start maps (and a few other things, like knock sensing) are already tuned and just need slight tweaking. No need to start from scratch.
I'm custom chipping my own car for that reason, no need to tune the entire thing, just modify the map for my needs.


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Does anyone know if digifant listens knock sensor trough whole rpm range or just certain area like 1-4krpm etc?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

According to what I've seen in tunerpro, since a helpful fellow from this thread was kind enough to share his .xdf file, it uses MAP values as it's trigger. As long as it's above 38kpa, it's listening to the knock sensor. I'm sure there is an RPM cutoff once the WOT switch is engaged, but that's not clear in the map yet. There are multipliers that are RPM based though, so it responds more aggressively at certain points for sure. I don't quite understand how the multiplier works with the raw data, so I'm not going to post up any numbers, for fear of someone taking my post as the definite answer.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

Who could help me disassebling this file?? I`ve got IdaPro but I can`t use to ten


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, interesting.
For anyone disassembling the code, the three-timing-map BINs have their data shifted slightly when compared to the single-timing-map BINs. The addresses for one don't mesh completely with the other. The RPM scalar on the single is at 4208, and 4500 on the triple. It's not just the ignition/fuel maps that are at different addresses. Each one has two rev limiters too, for some reason.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

I try dissasembling bin with one ignition map because I want find all maps and constants scalar


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, might have figured out a few more x/y axis. Opening the data in graph form sometimes reveals a few more bits of info that aren't visible in table form. Figured out the idle speed vs. engine temp that way. Maybe now I will run the ISV, just to play with that







.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Cool, finally wired it up. It runs, and happily bounces off the 3000 RPM rev limiter I set as a tester.
Sweet.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

could you share your knowledge??


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm working off the XDF that I got from J.Davis in this thread, so it's nothing really new outside of the additions I've made to the x and y axis naming. I am running it on a naturally aspirated 8v (1.8) with the idle and WOT switches disabled. The OXS upswing and downswing tables go to 107 kpa, which means without the WOT switch, it never drops out of closed loop. I tried modifying the maps in the 80-107 kpa range (zeroed them out), but it still wouldn't click out. I cut the O2 wire and am now going to tune without the O2 feedback. It cruises at 11:1 at part throttle (80kph), so no wonder corrado owners with busted O2 sensors get HORRIBLE mileage. It also goes to show why VW insists that those stupid WDPO plugs be used...to resist fouling. Here's the rundown of my setup and the mods I've made to the map:
-1.8 8v (10:1 compression)
-Neuspeed 256* cam
-stock dual downpipe
-Digi-1: -knock sensing disabled until after 80kpa
-no O2 input from the sensor (LM-2 wideband)
-WOT fueling from 2500-6200 increased 5% (testing currently)
-part throttle fueling between 2500-4000 decreased 10% (testing currently)
I've also noted that it might be possible to use the CO-pot vs. MAP table as an injector scalar, raising or lowering the plot (since it's a 2D map based on KPA values and raw bytes) to modify the main fuel table (which seems to be mapped in duty cycle for the 260cc injectors). I haven't tested any of this though, mainly because I've just started this journey, and don't have my emulator yet. Over the winter, progress might be slow, but I'm going to keep plugging away at it. The newest beta version of TunerPro (v.5) supports data tracing, so it could be possible to run the car on the Moates Ostrich and record the path of the processor as it looks up various bits of data from the EEPROM. That might help point out a few more things







.


_Modified by B4S at 11:56 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_The newest beta version of TunerPro (v.5) supports data tracing, so it could be possible to run the car on the Moates Ostrich and record the path of the processor as it looks up various bits of data from the EEPROM. That might help point out a few more things







..

Data tracing <> hit tracing; hit tracing with Ostrich2, data tracing with TunerProRT using an ALDL input. They are not the same.
If you are talking hit tracing - let me know if you ever get it to work properly in the Digi ecu. Just don't be disapointed if it doesn't work.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

map COpot adj vs MAP work only to 30kPa so you cant use then to injection scalar, if you tune DIGI for 16V engine you must change this map (16V have biger vaccum on idle speed than 8V). 
OXs "disconet" by map "OXs decay rate" but I don`t know what is in the axis this map.
How many maps do you can find??


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The Co-Pot map covers the entire MAP range. It has less effect on higher map values because it's mapped that way. It's very easy to change that however...
If I understand you correctly, by changing the OXS Decay rate (which is mapped by RPM btw) (it's a 1x16 map), I can get it to kick out of closed loop? I might have to give this a try, it'd be easy to reconnect the O2 wire for some quick tests.
According to the beta xdf file I was given, I have 56 maps, more than half of which are labeled property.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (starrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starrd* »_
Data tracing <> hit tracing; hit tracing with Ostrich2, data tracing with TunerProRT using an ALDL input. They are not the same.
If you are talking hit tracing - let me know if you ever get it to work properly in the Digi ecu. Just don't be disapointed if it doesn't work.

http://www.tunerpro.net/beta/v5whatsnew.htm <===== Beta release of TunerProRT v5. 
The first line is "Address hit tracing with Ostrich 2.0". Whether or not they are telling the truth, I have no idea. To be honest, I am not trying to decipher everything in the code, just flesh out the remaining useful-to-me bits in the XDF I have now. 
Once testing is done, I'll post it up for other folks to take advantage of. 


_Modified by B4S at 10:03 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
The first line is "Address hit tracing with Ostrich 2.0". Whether or not they are telling the truth, I have no idea. To be honest, I am not trying to decipher everything in the code, just flesh out the remaining useful-to-me bits in the XDF I have now. 
Once testing is done, I'll post it up for other folks to take advantage of.

My point was TunerProRT suports both "hit tracing" (with Ostrich2) and "data tracing" which are 2 totally different things. Hit tracing with the Ostrich and the Digi ECU doesn't work properly. Not sure exactly why, but then both Craig and Mark don't either - I was a beta testor with TunerProRT ver 5. I believe the issue lies in the Ostrich and possibly the fact that the digi has a port replacement unit, but I'm not sure. I could get hit tracing to work partially but never at $4000, or $4100 with the single timing map chip. I did get data tracing to work with the Digi ECU, but you need to customize the code in the chip to make that work.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

You are right, OXs decay axis is RPM but I think somethig is wrong: when RPM increase decay also with RPM, I think it must decrease. 
COpot mapd- yes, for biger pressure, value map is smal, but if you try change with this metod injection scalar you must decrease value map below 0








I find 59 maps, I know it isn`t all


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (starrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starrd* »_ 
My point was TunerProRT suports both "hit tracing" (with Ostrich2) and "data tracing" which are 2 totally different things. Hit tracing with the Ostrich and the Digi ECU doesn't work properly. Not sure exactly why, but then both Craig and Mark don't either - I was a beta testor with TunerProRT ver 5. I believe the issue lies in the Ostrich and possibly the fact that the digi has a port replacement unit, but I'm not sure. I could get hit tracing to work partially but never at $4000, or $4100 with the single timing map chip. I did get data tracing to work with the Digi ECU, but you need to customize the code in the chip to make that work. 

Ah gotcha. I guess my newbieness is showing, lol







.
Tom-K:
Hmm, my OXS decay decreases as RPM does. I might play around with it today, but I don't have an emulator, and changing chips is a pain.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This site on early motronic tuning has some neat info if anyone out there is trying to learn this stuff (like me), it also raises a question. Could this info (http://www.motronic.ws/maptable2.htm) be used to find the map addresses? I tested it with 010 Editor (trial version) and it seems to work, although I probably wouldn't be the best person to trust on that front, lol. I did a search in the hex for the fuel and ignition table addresses, and sure enough, it found both of them.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

Info from this site is very helpfull: I can found 59 maps used then. I`ve info than map and axis value also had been wroten in map directory


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Care to share?








I found a Polo G40 Bin the other day, and while it's not 100% compatible with the XDF I have now, it's mostly correct in the map addresses. It's interesting to see the differences in axis labeling, the G60 maps have a different RPM and MAP scale than the G40. It's a bit easier to understand knowing that the Digi-1 ecu doesn't use MAP values for the axis, but instead uses Voltage from the MAP sensor as the scale. That's why there appears to be no MAP scalar, because it's interpreting a 0-5v scale (or less, haven't measured it). Upgrading to a larger MAP sensor would simply mean re-labelling the ign/fuel maps, and anything else that might involve MAP to a large degree. Clipping the O2 wire (like I've done) also means that the OXS maps are out of the equation, so less complexity to the re-naming. I'm assuming the voltage is simply divided by 16, so it might not be too difficult to work around the MAP sensor change if need be. Also, if someone were so inclined, the MAP sensor could be removed and converted to a TPS for Alpha-N ignition/fueling. This would open up the other 8 columns to us N/A Digi-1 guys for tuning (as well as going to a 1Bar MAP too).


----------



## J. Davis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (tom-k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom-k* »_Who could help me disassebling this file?? I`ve got IdaPro but I can`t use to ten

Andy Whitaker has a decent couple of video tutorials on his site about using Ida to dasm later Motronic stuff, it's http://www.andywhitaker.com pretty easy to remember. 
Moto/Freescale 68K are easy as the last word in the ROM image direct the MCU to where it should start crunching code in the case of a reset. Point Ida there and let her crunch away, there are some random bits that don't get picked up but most do.
(makes mental note to self to kick Richard in the shin on Wednesday)


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Whoa...thanks to starrd, my mind has been blown. I feel like Neo from the matrix after he swallowed the red pill.
Digi has just gotten a whole lot cooler







.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (J. Davis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Davis* »_(makes mental note to self to kick Richard in the shin on Wednesday)









You will have to wait until Friday








(making mental note to wear shin pads on friday)


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

On the G40 bin I found 21 maps, I write all my maps when I will have free time


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Getting my emulator next week







.
Finally...no more chip-flipping.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

what exactly emulator??


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Whoa...thanks to starrd, my mind has been blown. 

Yea, after talking with him about a few things, I "almost" wish that I hadn't scrapped Digi


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (tom-k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom-k* »_what exactly emulator??
. 
An emulator replaces the the chip with a device that is attached to a computer via USB. Once connected, changes to the binary are possible while running which allows real-time changes. The emulator we are using is called the Ostrich2 which works with a program called TunerProRT. You can define all your tables in TunerProRT and then make changes in that program and upload them to the emulator while the car is running. The other feature that has been discussed is called "hit trace", this allows you to see which area in the table is being accessed by the ECU. This then allows you to know which location in a table to modify. There is an issue with the Ostrich2 when hit tracing with the G60 Digi ECU. I am working to see if this can be corrected. If it can, then I will share the solution. Search Ostrich2 or TunerProRT for more info.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I only wish I wasn't sick right now, I've been neglecting my IDA lessons







.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

That TunerProRT looks useful! Wish I'd had it back in the early '90s. I don't have anything to contribute yet, but I'm marking this in anticipation of picking up a Digi-1 project car.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

what are value maps boost limit and boost limit vs knock?? On PSI or kPa


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Kpa


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok but how exactly?? Max value on this maps is 255 so what is formula in this maps?? Sorry for my english


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That, I don't know







.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

Anybody know adres map cut-off fuel on dome to stop engine?? I know this work when coolant temperature is hight, RPM above ~1800 and switch Idle speed closed, then ISV is closed completely, vacuum to rise and fuel cut-off but which map reply to this??


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I would assume it's voltage-related, so it might be a single byte. Either 0 or 1 (on/off), except to set the parameters of course. I'm running no switches and getting the same effect by entering very low fuel values in the high vacuum ranges, so that when I get off the gas, and it hits 10kpa...no fuel is injected. When it returns to idle range, it fires back up.
I'm having great success running without switches, and today have figured out exactly where to make the adjustments to remove digi-lag. Not that it's tough with a wideband and an emulator, but I haven't put much effort into it. The fuel curve in the stock chip is really not designed to be used on it's own, it's heavily dependent on a ton of other variables (engine temp, intake temp, initial WOT enrichment, sustained WOT enrichment, etc), so without the switches, it really needs to be altered. I tell ya though, no wonder a corrado without a healthy O2 gets horrible fuel economy...my car cruised at 11:1 with the O2 wire clipped.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

"I would assume it's voltage-related, so it might be a single byte. Either 0 or 1 (on/off), except to set the parameters of course"
Ok, maybe you are right but cut-off doqsn`t work when speed is below 1800 and temperature belowa 70*C, where is this info into bin?? And first closed ISV and then cut-off fuel- I think it`s must be two separate maps or single byte


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, the parameters for the setting of the decel cut off have to be there somewhere...just no idea where







.


----------



## tom-k (Jun 28, 2009)

whoever knows where is parameters on/off lambda correction vs temperature??


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's a nice new NON-ELITIST chiptuning forum...if anyone is interested







.
http://www.ecuconnections.com/forum/index.php
Some G60 info there too...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hehe...looks like the Polo G40 digifant is pretty similar in hex to the G60 stuff. I only had to offset some of the maps a few bytes, and it became a workable XDF







. Posted it up on the above forum.
Yeah, I know we don't have G40s over here...but there are european/UK readers here too...


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

you should ask them to send you a g40 ecu. its cute. small. plugs right up.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mrkrad)*

I've actually considered it, since I'll be swapping in a 1.3 next year. It'd be fun to play with the G40 stuff.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well look who joined the thread...
Mr. sns himself...
I've got all the electronics on the way so I can start messing with the digifant system as well.
I almost bought an 034 setup but this is easier as my wiring is already in place and I love learning new things.
bought to pop my red pill


_Modified by potatonet at 1:49 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Bumping it back up to say that Ecuconnections.com has been growing VERY fast







. We've now got a LOT of open information about Digi-1 and Motronic tuning...for anyone interested.
Here's a thread I started to lay out how to chip your Digi-1, at least in a basic sense.
http://www.ecuconnections.com/...&t=48
Tunerpro RT V.5 (freeware) + G60 XDF file (on ecuconnections.com) + G60 bin file (on ecuconnections.com) + chip burner ($85 from Moates.net) = custom mapping







.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (B4S)*

i have a damn near complete XDF file for digifant 1 with the single timing map.


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*

Is it possible to convert the maps to use a wideband? Perhaps mapped as NB 1.5V, as I don't know if the ECU will handle 5V properly.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_i have a damn near complete XDF file for digifant 1 with the single timing map. 

I'm working on fleshing it out further, but it's slow going.
B4S aka BrendanSmall







.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (noizze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noizze* »_Is it possible to convert the maps to use a wideband? Perhaps mapped as NB 1.5V, as I don't know if the ECU will handle 5V properly.

Not without MAJOR code re-writing, and I'm just guessing at that. Why not just use the narrowband output?


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

I take it that the Digi-1 doesn't really have a afr target map, aside from tiring to hit Stoic.
I think I will stick with the MS2/3.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Correct. It has pre-programmed upswing/downswing maps.


----------



## adriancamm8 (Oct 21, 2007)

ok so here it is the xdf and bin file and a little tutorial to start tuning the g60 ecu on tunerpro rt (http://www.scribd.com/doc/36810430/Custom-Mapping-Digifant-1), if anybody has a 16v map na or turbo please post it or send it to me ill really appreciate that.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

adriancamm8 said:


> ok so here it is the xdf and bin file and a little tutorial to start tuning the g60 ecu on tunerpro rt (http://www.scribd.com/doc/36810430/Custom-Mapping-Digifant-1), if anybody has a 16v map na or turbo please post it or send it to me ill really appreciate that.


:thumbup:

What 16v map are you looking for? timing? I have the stock 16v timing map as well as a supposed Dyno tuned MAP from someone running megasquirt. Both are NA

LMK
Shawn


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

adriancamm8 said:


> ok so here it is the xdf and bin file and a little tutorial to start tuning the g60 ecu on tunerpro rt (http://www.scribd.com/doc/36810430/Custom-Mapping-Digifant-1), if anybody has a 16v map na or turbo please post it or send it to me ill really appreciate that.


Ha, I wrote that .
Nice to see it's getting around :thumbup:. It's also linked in my sig, but you have to register at the forum to see it and get the files.


----------

